# Worried news



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ore granddaughter has a black dot on her forehead, it seems to be festering 

She says she will see her GP

As a Trainee solicitor in medical negligence she knows of some excellent dermatologists 

Our family history of melanoma and skin cancer Worries me

I think she should skip the GP and let us pay for a private consultation immediately 

It goes against my objections to private medical care

But this is the grandkid that I watched terrified of a cot death for her mum a nurse trainee at university As a tiny baby 

A kid that lived with me as her single mum continued her training and even on to unsociable hrs as a Paediatric nurse 

A kid we carried up the Lakeland fells, well Albert did 

A grandkid I know so very well , as she claimed our house as her home 

A grandkid who has always known her own opinion regardless of who it clashed with 

And boy does it clash with ours at times 

And I’m so worried maybe needlessly 

That this belligerent, highly intelligent granddaughter of mine may be subject to a family 

trait of skin cancer 

It puts Covid in its place 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Sandra, that is so worrying for you  I would feel exactly the same as you about getting help from a specialist sooner rather than later. Only she will be able to let you help her or not. Us oldies tend to worry much more than younger folk. All you can do, really, is offer your help. You will have done all you can.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's an indictment of our times that you feel it's necessary to pay for any medical treatment in UK.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is not the fault of the NHS, Ray, it is the fault of the snow flake generation. They use A&E as we used to use our mothers, grandmothers, pharmacist and GP. My daughter broke three toes last week and had to go to A&E. Covid is still around and yet there were people in there with cut fingers, inflamed eyes and one child had a scratch on its ankle! All the fault, in my opinion, of Tony Blair giving GP's the option to leave their patients without a proper service. Oh, and at the same time giving them a pay rise! If you turn up at a GP surgery with anything more than a headache or a rash they send you off to A&E. They did it to me when I had an unusual swelling on my foot. GP did not get a chance to look at it as nurse sent me off to A&E. Chris was also denied a GP over view of his cut arm. Because it was bleeding he was told to go to A&E.

It was not so long ago that my daughter was attacked by a friend's dog and the GP stitched her, quite long, head wound up. Not any more. We would have been sent to wait for at least four hours for the same treatment in A&E. The two (hospital v GP) seem to be having a war. Hospitals discharge people saying to go and see your GP for your life saving drugs making you wait days for the GP to get your notes before they can sort you out. Chris ended up with an emergency GP appointment, due to this practice, as he could not breathe!

If my vet can run a surgery with x ray facilities and a fully equipped theatre I don't see why my GP, on a salary vastly superior to a vet, cannot do the same.

Once in the system the treatment could not be better and all absolutely free!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very difficult and I can recognise the diemma that you face.

The GP should refer to a specialist within a couple of weeks I believe, but the key word is SHOULD, we all hear about the delays that are encountered at present.

A Private referral may well bring a quicker diagnosis, but will any necessary treatment be available or will it be passed over to the NHS who may well, unreasonably IMO, say "this person has cut out the NHS up till now, they can go to the end of the queue" ?

I do not know what I would say or do, so fence sitting for me...


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

So I'm not sure whether we are blaming the "snowflake generation" (or whatever you think you mean when you decided to repeat that cliche)

Are we blaming Tony Blair,overpaid GP's or hospitals discharging people.

What about blaming the Tory Government for it's lack of funding and support for the NHS.....you seem to recognise their disgraceful corruption,

cronyism and incompetence in other threads. And Ray thinks it's an indictment of our times.

No people it is an indictment of the way our country is being governed........you don't need to look anywhere else.

Sandra your grandaughter is certainly not one of this so called snowflake generation by going private and I hope it all turns out well.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> So I'm not sure whether we are blaming the "snowflake generation" (or whatever you think you mean when you decided to repeat that cliche)
> 
> Are we blaming Tony Blair,overpaid GP's or hospitals discharging people.
> 
> ...


Show me where anyone said that Sandra's daughter was one of the snowflake generation? She has a genuine concern that needs access to the NHS and it is being blocked by people who should have been brought up to cope with minor ailments and injuries without resorting to sitting in A&E. And yes the Tory Government could up the funding but that would not address the problems in society. It would just give people the impression that their behaviour in clogging up the system is acceptable.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only reason I would consider a private consultation is because of Covid which has most definitely affected The speed of consultations 

Although to be fair it may just be the fact that all our hospital consultations have been changed to phone calls,slightly worrying as Albert has always been checked , lymph nodes etc every three months and scanned everything 6 months 

The scans will still go ahead I hope 

Alberts dermatologist is and always has been excellent , NHS, and still monitors him as Albert has a lot of moles, well his department did up to Covid 

What she needs is a diagnosis, a quick one 

She’s contacting the GP today and he will most likely refer her , it’s the time between referral and being seen that worries me 

Although I must confess whatever the GP says or does I still would be happier if she sees a consultant dermatologist sooner rather than later 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Very difficult and I can recognise the diemma that you face.
> 
> The GP should refer to a specialist within a couple of weeks I believe, but the key word is SHOULD, we all hear about the delays that are encountered at present.
> 
> ...


I don't think that would be the case Dave, most private consultations are with consultants that also work with the NHS

If it is a malignant lesion it would receive rapid attention following diagnosis under cancer guidelines, it's only the time lag between referral and consultation that would be shortened

It's the effects of Covid on the NHS that's worrying me

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Does she have contact with livestock Sandra? Black spots on the skin can be aa early sign of Anthrax that these days is easily treatable when spotted early. I hope it all goes well.


Have you consulted NHS 111?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> She's contacting the GP today and he will most likely refer her , it's the time between referral and being seen that worries me
> 
> Sandra


The GP would hopefully have an idea of the delay between referral and appointment so she should be in a better position to make a judgement then.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No she doesn’t Dick

She’s sent a photo to the GP and he will contact her tomorrow by telephone

I don’t like the look of it, some breakdown has occurred 

I will be much happier once she has been seen by a consultant dermatologist whose expertise is recognising and determining malignant non Malignant lesions and if nec/ a biopsy arranged 

We wait and see what tomorrow reveals 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d be more Than happy to pay for her to go completely private to have this seen to and removed 

we payed for our daughter to have a cancer removed from her forehead, although I recognised that One as the same one her dad has recurring on his Forehead, not a fast growing malignancy , definitely not melonoma 

She was in a panic, worried about scarring ( bless her , just look at me now six kids later ), and four grand was cheap at the price to sooth her anxiety and bring it to a close, it’s reoccurred but now she is happy to go down the NHS route , it’s not life threatening and with her dads history maybe she thought it was , and she has two of my delightful grandkids , all are delightful as long as safe distance is maintained >

And my feelings about private health are not necessarily shared by my family and I don’t intend to lecture them on the way I see paying for private health 

But if I’m honest I love and know so well this belligerent grandchild, the first to introduce me to the fierce love a grandchild evokes , Id do just about anything to keep her safe

And I’m sure many of you know that feeling

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope the consultation goes well and she gets a speedy referral. 

About ten years ago I had a non healing sore on my hand. The GP was very worried. I remember the referral being fairly swift to a dermatologist who quickly allayed our fears and he was correct in his diagnosis.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She was seen today by the GP

two week referral With photos of lesion 

Which means the dermatologist should see her within a two week period 

If gp has concerns about the length of time he will arrange a private consultation for her 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's good news, Sandra. Just been hearing about people not even getting GP appointments for weeks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep Pat I was one of those 

My joints are sore and stiff, walking difficult 

My choice so I’m not going to complain 

I choose to stop the immune suppressant drug, the result stiff painful joints , eased by morphine patches 

But I believe I’m fighting off the effects of Covid , I breathe 

My feet and joints are not good, but I actually feel my mind and brain are shaking off the depression 

So I don my red hat and wear purple 

I haven’t yet learnt to spit 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This is where a good GP would help you Sandra. He/she (my brother swears that women doctors work twice as hard as men) would guide you through the various paths you could take.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m making my way Pat 

Slowly and eventually I may need help

But for now learning to spit is taking up most of my energy >>:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Paraphasia (Aug 28, 2020)

I watch Money Heist on Netflix, it is a good series.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Did she get to see the dermatologist Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not yet Viv

Delays due to Covid they say 

But it fell off leaving a small lesion underneath which she is waiting to have checked 

So hopefully it will be OK

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Seen today

They will recheck it in three months but think it will be Ok

Possibly a cyst that burst

But at least now she’s in the system

Albert has a cancerous growth on his forehead which is reg removed, our daughter has the same

It’s not life threatening and monitored 

Nothing like melonoma 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phew! Glad all is under control.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a relief to all Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is, would that be the end of worry

Our grandson at boxing used his teeth to open a bottle of water as he had boxing gloves on

His front tooth broke off at gum level

He doesn’t have a dentist 

We phoned 111

They referred him to dentist who would get in touch

He did and told him to find a NHS dentist and take painkillers 

If he could not find NHS dentist try private

The private dentist quoted £2 and a half thousand pounds for an implant as his other front tooth wasn’t strong enough to support it, but he went alone so maybe they saw him coming

I complained as 111 needs to find him a NHS dentist, it seems they do but can’t 

So he has a broken tooth , broken At gum level and no one can deal with it 

He works, no hour’s guareenteed, and his broken tooth Remains a broken tooth and he takes painkillers

Until we can find an alternative 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That is awful, Sandra. Could he not go to A&E? Though, I suppose they would say he needs to see an NHS dentist???

This dentist lark is beyond a joke now. So many will not work for the NHS. Perhaps that is the plan? 
My dentist was a card carrying NHS stalwart but even he is now taking private clients.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think there is a big demand now for cosmetic dentistry and that’s where the money lies Pat

I know he wants an implant but he needs to take some responsibility, he doesn’t have a dentist because he failed to turn up at his appointments 

I might go halves with him but I’d prefer he has a complete dental check first and discuss alternatives, at 18 he hasn’t finished growing yet, I’m not sure if that is relevant to bone growth in the jaws

Meanwhile he wears a mask at work, every cloud and all that

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you are right, Sandra. My dentist is a brilliant dentist and I think he has decided to cash in on his skills towards the end of his career.

A friend wanted some crown work done and had to go private to see him.

Perhaps your Grandson will learn from this episode and keep his dental appointments in future.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If he ever gets a NHS dentist pat

I’m not holding my breath

Everyone’s entitled to an NHS dentist 

If and it’s a big if one is available 

They seem in short supply 

I have a NHS dentist for my bottom teeth

Private for my top implants

It costs on average £30 a week to maintain them , given the initial cost and the cost of maintenance divided over the time I’ve had them

What worth is a smile?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> It costs on average £30 a week to maintain them , given the initial cost and the cost of maintenance divided over the time I've had them
> 
> What worth is a smile?
> 
> Sandra


Really, Sandra? What's involved in maintenance?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I mean dental checks Jean, private dental checks cosmetic dental checks

My implants clip into holders in my denture, those holding cups need replacing, you can get fixed but they were not recommended for me

I don’t know how they are priced but seem to be a high hourly rate

Cosmetic surgery is big business, I believe it’s much cheaper abroad but that a long way when something goes wrong

Sandra


----------

